# hello from a new member *



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi I'm 42 DH is 39, and we're just about to go to EC. Got one blocked tube been trying for 17 months.... Had clinic today, 3 follicles, but 2 still just under size... Fingers x'd for Thursday. Been really strong but lost the plot today, the nursing staff were so good.... Totally reassured me... 
Not sure wot else to write..... feeling a bit lost for words today


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Good luck Ands. I have not experienced what ur going through yet but I do know how it feels to be worried, upset and stressed with the whole hospital visits lark. Just try to remember why u are doing all this. Hopefully it will have the outcome u desire.
Big hugs 
Treat ur self to a big bar of chocci or something else that u love...u deserve it!!!
Elliexx


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Ands42,

Welcome to Fertility Friends  !! You will find it a fantastic network to help you through your ttc journey!!

Sending you loads of     for Thursday !! I've not had my tx yet so can't really advise you but hope that you get that BFP at the end of your tx.

Kim xx


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Ands42,

Welcome to FF, you will find lots of support on here, there is a board for ivf on here where you will find lots of people going through the same tx. If you click the index tab above you can scroll down and look at all the sections.
Lots of luck for thursday        

take care

Philippa


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Ands42 and welcome to FF, you've joined a great site and it's help keep me sane this past year... have they increased youe meds at all?  Are you having EC on Thursday or going for scan before HCG?

Good luck with your cycle x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck with EC Ands42!!!!

Thinking of you hun!

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Girls
Thanks for all your hugs positive thoughts and kind words.... Just back from hospital, those 2 small follicles have grown to good size overnight..... Tears again today but of relief... So got 3 good ones, and 3 smaller ones, so with DH's good swimmers here's hoping for a BFP soon.....
EC either Thurs or Fri so I'm just gonna chill, got acupuncture l8r today, facial tomorrow... and the fridge if full of feel good food  
I'll keep you posted....
Luv n hugs
Andrea
xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Andrea... I am so please your scan went well today hun!! Great news about your follies.... Fingers crossed the 3 smaller ones catch up a bit for egg collecton... 

Have a lovely day, pampering yourself..

Good luck Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello Ands, I just popped by to say hello and welcome to FF   Good luck for your EC, I've not been through it myself but wanted to wish you lots of luck, I've got everything crossed for you 

xx


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sending you lots of    and   Andrea

Good luck for EC

Claire xx


----------



## melly1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Ands, 

its great to meet another new member over 40. I am 41 and currently having treatment at NURTURE in Nottingham. Our first cycle of IVF was last September. It went really well with 10 eggs collected and seven fertilised and we had four grade 1 embryos which meant we had two to freeze. Apparently this is unheard of at my age and being overweight. 

However despite this we had a negative result. I have had my frozen embies put back today so I am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping not to go mad during the 2WW.

Be great to swap experiences as you go through your treatment and I wait. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you with the rest of your cycle.

All the best hon Mel xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Ands, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Well done on those follies growing!  It's always a relief to find them doing what they should, or catching up nicely.

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month (either Jan/Feb or Feb/March) and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You might also find it helpful to post on the 2ww boards once you have had egg collection and embryo transfer:

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

And here's a few more general links for you:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck for Thursday (or Friday!)  Do remember to post back on here and let us know how you get on.

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ands and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I wish u loads of luck with your EC.

Kate xx​


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Girls
Just wanted to let you know the latest...
My 3 follicles became 5 by EC, and 4 eggs fertilised.... Yay  
So ad ET yest, 2 embies cosily tucked up inside.... so everything is crossed....

Thank you so much for all your kind words.... now its the 2WW....
Here's hoping for a BFP  

Love & hugs
Andrea
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Andrea- that's really good, fingers crossed that you'll get a BFP, when do you test?


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Good luck Andrea

I am also in my 2ww - I test on Sunday

Cx


----------



## melly1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations Andrea, 
I am thinking of you in the crappy 2WW. I am nearly half way through mine and am just praying I get a BFP. My clinic make me wait 16 days before test so my date is 6/03/08. I just hope that I get there as started to bleed four days before test date last time. What day do you test?

Also ClaireL65, I will keep my fingers crossed for you on Saturday. All us over 40's need to stick together. Let me know how you both get on. Loads of baby dust coming your way.

LoL Melxx


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks Mel

Cxx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Claire & Mel

Thanks, my test date is 9th March, and my DH will be offshore, he's a diver so will be in saturation chamber, he can phone if they're not too deep, but I won't understand him 

Good luck to you both, let me kno you results... Hoping you both get   

Good to speak to you both... yep us 40+ need solidarity  

TTFN
Andrea
xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

melly1 said:


> All us over 40's need to stick together. Let me know how you both get on. Loads of baby dust coming your way.
> 
> LoL Melxx


Hiya, not sure if you have found the Over 40's thread yet but here it is:

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

Lots of luck and  to all who need them.

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonight is Newbie Night in the Chat room From 8pm

- do pop in and say  To Caz & I

The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE



For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------

